# chevy cruze owners opinion help.



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It all depends on the rim in question. Go out to your car and measure the difference between the lip of the rim and the fender, then get the approoriate spacer. However, if you get a spacer for a 16" rim on our car, it might not look all that nice, as they tend to not fill the fender well as well as 18s. I'm not trying to discourage you, but its something to think about. You will also need extended lugs to replace your current ones, or else you run the risk of your lug nuts not being able to grip the threads; or if they do, they will only grip 1-4 threads, and will pop/shear off while driving.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree because it is like my thinking, but i see eibach make a nice spacer with nut just to be more stable and matching with disk.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CalvinKlein said:


> I agree because it is like my thinking, but i see eibach make a nice spacer with nut just to be more stable and matching with disk.
> View attachment 11971


One thing you have to take into account, is that the further out you place the rim from the axle/hub, the more stress you apply on the axle/hub. Therefore the greater the spacer, the more excess stress you put on the axle/hub. Being that a spacer is primarily used for looks to achieve a flush mount, and since you have a 16" rim, it probably wont look that good with 60 aspect of tire IMO. In the end, its whatever makes you happy, but I would measure it out, and maybe try and dry fit it to see if its really what you want.


----------

